# Import status query...



## incredible_hullk (29/7/16)

Hello fellow vapers...

Do we have a sticky page on what the international delivery status means?...

My shipments are showing as :
JIMC A, ZA
DEPARTED FROM LOCAL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

But no one at post office can say what that means? They say it hasnt arrived in the country yet

If someone could shed some light and maybe we can have a sticky FAQ on what the various statuses mean

Thanks a stack!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (29/7/16)

what is your tracking number?


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/7/16)

These are my 2 tracking numbers via DHL Deutsche Post..no conversion to ZA tracking numbers yet

RX492406589DE
RX492364800DE

Thanks


----------



## Petrus (29/7/16)

Hang on there, you will get your parcel. I have waited from 10 days up to 64 days.


----------



## kimbo (29/7/16)

Looks like it is in the country but just not in the local tracking system yet. Have a look again monday and it should track on the local tracking site
http://www.parceltrack.co.za/ use the same number in the SAPO normal tracking

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/7/16)

thanks guys...will have alool monday..amazing 1 week from china to here and 1 week sitting in jhb with no action


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/7/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thanks guys...will have alool monday..amazing 1 week from china to here and 1 week sitting in jhb with no action



It usually only takes about a week to arrive in S.A if shipped day after order.
Ploblem is customs. Sits anything from 3-4 weeks


----------



## Nova69 (29/7/16)

Use the track checker app,it updates the status of your package automatically.


----------



## kimbo (29/7/16)

You can also mail customer.service@postoffice.co.za and ask them if they need an invoice or so .. most of the time it sits there waiting for that but they never tell you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/7/16)

Nova69 said:


> Use the track checker app,it updates the status of your package automatically.


thanks @Nova69....im using the app


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/7/16)

Petrus said:


> Hang on there, you will get your parcel. I have waited from 10 days up to 64 days.


thanks petrus...atleast now i know this is normal...hell a week is a miracle...gotta love our PO guys


----------

